
Tactics, Techniques, and Procedures of the Yahoo Hack - nikcub
https://medium.com/@chrismcnab/alexseys-ttps-1204d9050551
======
alexeiz
Hack 1:

> Ran mysqldump against the production database, creating 1.txt

Hack 2:

> Ran mysqldump against the production database, creating 1.txt

Anybody else sees a pattern here? We need to forbid creating files named
"1.txt"!

------
curiousgal
You gotta give it to him! The guy is dedicated to say the least.

------
zalebz
if you are running public facing servers off a vm in your kitchen and also use
the host os to access a corporate VPN you're going to have a bad time

~~~
yuhong
I wonder how many VM escape bugs are in Parallels.

~~~
ec109685
It seemed like he didn't escape but instead cracked the password using ssh.

~~~
wopwopwop
Could someone more knowledgeable here explain this to me? How do you "crack
the password using ssh" from a guest VM to the host? That seems to imply that
the guest VM and the host were somehow on the same network and the host had a
SSH service. Is this the case? And if so is that normal (or the default?)
config, that you can network from the guest VM to the host?

Thanks

~~~
yuhong
Yes, I think so. No I don't think it is the default.

------
1ba9115454
Alexsey Belan(M4g) seems pretty good at exploiting systems but not so good at
staying anonymous.

------
jessaustin
Wow, M4G seems kind of awesome. In a totally bad and not acceptable way, of
course.

